# Jerky too dry



## el Cazador (Nov 10, 2000)

I made venison Jerky this weekend and I dried them strips a little too long. Does anyone know of a way to rehydrate the meat just slightly? I'm thinking to put a damp paper-towel in a container with the meat, hoping the increased humidity will moisten up the meat a little...


----------



## Salmonsmoker (Jul 17, 2000)

el Cazador,

One time when I had the same outcome, and found that the rehydration process did not work - or needed a lot of experimentation to determine how to make it work.

Then, I redried the jerky and ground it into a powder. Then, when making soup, gravies, or a cracker dip (when mixing with Cream Cheese) the powder adds an excellent flavor. Now, with each batch of jerky, I routinely make some that is dry enough to powder.


----------

